# What factory ammo works in your Tikka T3 Lite 300 WSM



## Vinniechains

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and Elk hunting all together. I am purchasing the Tikka 300 WSM and am clueless as to what brand of ammo to shoot for an upcoming Montana Elk trip. I know I want to use a 180 gr. but am not sure what brand as I do not reload myself.

I am aware that shooting a few different brands is the best way to see what my gun likes the best. However, that can be costly.

I am curious if any of you already did the leg work with this gun/caliber.

Thank you in advance for your help or suggestions.

Regards,


----------



## wurgs

Have never used 180 grain but my 300wsm shoots 150 and 165 grain Rem corelokt, Fusion and Winchester Super X all in 1" - 1 1/2 " groups at 100 yds which is good enough for the distances I shoot.


----------



## wurgs

Forgot to say Welcome to Nodakoutdoors! :beer:


----------



## lead gander

I don't have a Tika but my savage 300wsm eats federal premium 165 barnes tsx's very well. Spendy rounds but I only shoot 20 a year and they hit where I point them.


----------



## People

You said it correctly. It can be costly, but that is the way to determine what will shoot in your rifle. What shoots great in one rifle may not shoot worth a hill of beans in another rifle. I would just choose a good bullet for elk like a partition bullet or an X bullet and try then. If one shoots good enough for you then you are set.


----------



## Vinniechains

Thanks guys! Well, before I saw your posts I purchased the Winchester Super X Powerpoints. I read some good reviews on them. I use the same bullet in a 150 gr 308 cal for whitetail. Figured the short mag should produce just as good results with elk.


----------

